# Something new



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

This is a 1/2 sized example of Cindyy Drozda's Star Finial that I made for my wife for Valentines day. She loved it.
cindydrozda.com
It was quite an adventure.
Maurice


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

WOW Maurice! That is a beautiful piece you have made for your wife! I hope my wife never needs me to make something like that because I can assure you now that I would mess-up a dozen times trying to get one right. The pentagonally upturned part is amazing! It reminds me of a Persimmon Fruit - with the upturned leaflets - VERY COOL!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Maurice how could your wife not love it ..... and you for making it for her.

I like the softness of the finish letting the beauty of the wood and fantastic color tell the story..

Fantastic job Maurice!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Maurice that is a beauty for sure. I can see why she loved it. I have made quite a few of these and they do sell well.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Thats a good looking peice, one of these days I gotta turn more stuff with my lathe, right now I just turn pens to sell at shows.

I think I would get a better lathe before I start turning other stuff, the one I have is fine for pens and small stuff, but it has its issues. Maybe if I make enough on the pens this year I can get a good lathe.


----------

